# Impressive Bite - Big Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

They bite has been exceptional and very consistent for quality fish. Wading with artificials along muddy shorelines plugging away looking for that elusive trophy is paying off for some willing to grind through the elements. MirrOlure Corkys, MirrOlure Topwaters, and Lowell Odems Custom Corkys have been the common denominator when targeting these fish. We have two boats with availability so feel free to give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.049zero

www.captaintreyprye.com

Big Thanks to Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Mustad Hooks, MirrOlure, Seaguar, 13Fishing, Reel Sportswear, Simms Fishing, Costa Del Mar, Stinkypants Fishing, Norton Lures, and Trout Support for keeping us equipped with the very best products in unforgivable elements.


----------

